# How do I update profile panel



## Casingthejoint (Feb 23, 2019)

I've tried and tried I go in the settings for the profile panel and all I can see is where I can keep putting my birthday and saying if I want emails I don't know how to put I'm a third-year apprentice and I can't seem to find it anywhere and I can't message the admin what and where do I do this?


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Casingthejoint said:


> I've tried and tried I go in the settings for the profile panel and all I can see is where I can keep putting my birthday and saying if I want emails I don't know how to put I'm a third-year apprentice and I can't seem to find it anywhere and I can't message the admin what and where do I do this?



are you accessing the profile by PC or a mobile device


----------



## Casingthejoint (Feb 23, 2019)

Mobile device


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Get tapatalk!
Or try using webview or desktop view

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

A computer or tablet is the easiest way to do it.
For a mobile device use the "Full Version" and not the app. You can then turn your phone sideways to be able to see more of the screen. You can fill it out using the full version on a mobile device.

Its a whole lot easier on a regular computer.


----------



## Casingthejoint (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I'm on the full site now.. everything is different. So using the shortcut widget this website provides is not the best thing to do on a cell phone? Now I'm trying to find how I can get to my profile settings on this I guess


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You will get it figured out. Personally I would go to a PC and do it. Just me.


----------

